# Nouvelle orthographe : rectifications orthographiques de 1990



## esteban

Bonjour à tous,

Je constate que malgré le fait que la très vertueuse Académie française ait proposé de nouvelles réformes ortographiques, rares sont les personnes à utiliser ces nouvelles recommandations...  A ceux pour qui le sujet suscite un peu de curiosité, voici des liens pour s'informer des reformes dont il est question:

Renouvo (Réseau pour la nouvelle orthographe du français)
Langue française et langues de France - Ministère de la Culture et de la Communication (format PDF)
www.orthographe-recommandee.info : informations sur les rectifications de l'orthographe française ("nouvelle orthographe" ou "orthographe rectifiée")
Rectifications de l’orthographe | Questions de langue | Académie française
Rectifications orthographiques du français — Wikipédia

On peut lire de temps en temps _évènements_ mais personne n'ose encore abandonner l'ancienne orthographe.   Il me semble pourtant que ces recommandations sont loin d'être scandaleuses !   Franchement, entre nous...apprendre par coeur chaque exception concernant le pluriel des noms composés n'a rien de très réjouissant !

Pourquoi selon vous personne sur un site comme celui-ci n'essaie de changer ces vieilles habitudes ?

Merci por vos commentaires...

Esteban

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.


----------



## xav

Bonjour, Esteban,

Pour ma part, je trouve les violentes réactions qu'ont subies les propositions extrêmement modérées de l'Académie, dont les membres ne passent pas précisément pour de dangereux révolutionnaires extrémistes, extrêmement significatives si on les considère sous l'angle de la sociologie. Elles ont forcément une racine plus profonde que la simple force de habitudes acquises.

Lorsqu'on regarde les manuscrits des grands auteurs des XVIIè et XVIIIè siècles français, on est littéralement ébahi des libertés que prenaient beaucoup d'entre eux avec l'orthographe. Qu'on ne me dise pas que cela les empêchait de penser, de bien connaître leur langue, ou de s'exprimer avec élégance ! Mais les règles n'avaient pas encore été figées en un corpus devenu un idéal quasi-inatteignable (voir par exemple les règles d'accord du participe passé avec les verbes pronominaux...).

En d'autres termes, comme en matière de religion, le moyen est devenu une fin en soi, au risque d'oblitérer l'essentiel.

Mais, Dieu merci, nous ne sommes pas tous du même avis sur ce point. 

Et le fait est qu'à l'heure actuelle, le bateau coule : beaucoup de jeunes sortant du lycée savent à peine construire une phrase et n'ont aucune idée de structure. Merci aux jeux vidéo. C'est un drame d'une tout(e) autre ampleur !

Je dirais que la connaissance de la grammaire, c'est-à-dire la compréhension de la phrase, me paraît bien plus importante que celle de l'orthographe ! Et que la partie de l'orthographe qui est liée à la grammaire (ex. conjugaison des verbes) est de loin la plus importante.

Quant à "évènement", il présente à mon avis un inconvénient mineur : le risque de confusion avec "avènement". Pour ma part, il faut toujours que je m'y reprenne à deux fois lorsque je le lis. Mais évidemment, ceci n'arriverait pas si j'étais habitué à la nouvelle orthographe !! C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.


----------



## timpeac

esteban said:
			
		

> On peut lire de temps en temps _évènements_ mais personne n'ose encore abandonner l'ancienne orthographe.


 
J'ai ri en lisant tes mots ici parce que j'ai utilisé l'orthographe "évènement" pour la première fois hier dans un autre fil chez word reference, suite aux conseils d'un ami français. La forme du mot me paraissait vraiment moche (ce qui nous montre à quel point un homme aime ses habitudes puisque c'est ridicule que la forme d'un mot ait quelque chose de fondamentalement laid! ) J'avais vraiment du mal à appuyer sur "envoyer" après avoir écrit ça.

Maintenant que je sais que pas mal de francophones font une nique métaphorique à la vénérable académie à cet égard je vais continuer avec le bien-aimé "événement" dorénavant ! 

J'ai aussi vu des formes comme dussè-je sur wordreference, à la place de "dussé-je" etc. Je comprends pourquoi l'académie conseille une orthographe qui rapproche l'orthographe de la prononciation, mais il me semble étrange d'écrire une vieille phrase qui remonte à un passé lointain comme "dussé-je" avec une nouvelle orthographe. D'autres ont le même souci ?


----------



## xav

"Souci", c'est beaucoup dire - disons : "sourire" !


----------



## Outsider

En effet, les changements proposés semblent être assez simples. Est-ce les écoles françaises ont fait un effort organisé pour divulguer cette reforme orthographique ?


----------



## hald

C'est la première fois que j'en entends parler, mais j'ai quitté l'école depuis longtemps et je n'ai pas encore d'enfants, donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne en milieu scolaire.
Ce qui est sûr c'est que la simplification pour les mots composés n'est pas un mal. Je n'ai jamais réussi à être totalement sûr de moi quand il s'agissait de les écrire au pluriel.
En revanche, je crois que les accents circonflexes me manqueraient trop, je pense faire de la résistance sur ce point  D'ailleurs je crois que j'en resterai aussi à événement, on m'a suffisamment répété de ne pas écrire "évènement" pour que ça m'écorche l'oeil de le lire avec cette orthographe.


----------



## valerie

xav said:
			
		

> Je dirais que la connaissance de la grammaire, c'est-à-dire la compréhension de la phrase, me paraît bien plus importante que celle de l'orthographe ! Et que la partie de l'orthographe qui est liée à la grammaire (ex. conjugaison des verbes) est de loin la plus importante.



D'accord avec tout ton message, et d'accord en particulier avec cette phrase. J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que c'est la politique appliquée par les instituteurs de mes enfants. 

Et pourtant, je renacle quand je vois des mots mal orthographiés, j'ai du mal à ne pas souligner chaque faute, mon oeil accroche, et je ne suis pas sûre que j'évite toujours de porter un jugement social lié à ces fautes*. Comme quoi je suis imbibée de la valeur de la correction orthographique, malgré moi.

* Ceci dit, la correction orthographique est encore aujourd'hui un marqueur social, elle est importante dans le monde du travail.


----------



## DDT

Je connais bien de près l'univers de l'événementiel et par rapport à mon expérience le deux versions son utilisées avec une forte prépondérance de "*é*v*é*nement" sur "*é*v*è*nement"

DDT


----------



## geve

Comme Valérie, je tente d’être ouverte à la "créativité orthographique", mais rien n’y fait, la bonne élève en dictée que j’étais a l’œil accroché par toute erreur... 
Il faut pourtant reconnaître que les réformes proposées sont en effet loin d’être révolutionnaires. 

Le pluriel des noms composés est effectivement une plaie... Que celui qui ne s'est jamais interrogé sur cette question me jette le premier "S" ! Impossible de retenir les différentes règles selon les composantes du mot... donc je m’en remets à la logique. Mais à lire les quelques règles du lien posté par esteban, je m'interroge derechef... 
Dans mon petit cerveau à moi, il semble logique d'écrire "des compte-goutte*s*" ou "des pèse-lettre*s*", car j'aurais déjà écrit "un compte-goutte*s*", "un pèse-lettre*s*", puisqu'ils sont manifestement destinés à compter ou peser plus d'un objet. 
Qui des "sans-abri*s*" par contre ? S'ils n'ont pas _un_ abri, ils n'en ont certainement pas plusieurs... Le "s" me paraît vraiment étrange dans ce cas. Quoique, il s'agit finalement de _plusieurs_ personnes qui n'ont pas _plusieurs_ abris... 
(Je réalise en écrivant ces lignes, que je ne suis même pas sûre de "l'ancienne orthographe" correcte des mots composés ci-dessus...  )

Quand à l'accent circonflexe, c’est vrai, il ne change rien à la façon de prononcer un mot, et c’est toujours une joie de l’ expliquer à des apprenants qui peinent déjà à placer les accents aigus et graves...
Cependant, si on part dans cette voie-là, alors, pour aller jusqu’au bout de la logique, on pourrait simplifier les syllabes qui expriment un même son (ne choisir qu’une façon d’écrire un son, une bonne fois pour toutes) ; par exemple, an/en/am/em ; ain/in/im/in/un…  Où faut-il s'arrêter dans la simplification ?

Enfin bref, je ne sais plus vraiment où je voulais en venir, mais l'orthographe française me paraît pleine d'embûches, en particulier quand il faut l'expliquer à des étrangers ! Par contre, une fois qu’on la maîtrise, c'est une joie d'en jouer... et un crève-cœur que d'y renoncer. D'où, peut-être, cette réticence constatée par esteban à appliquer les nouvelles directives.

Heureusement, l’Académie a précisé « Aucune des deux graphies ne peut être tenue pour fautive » - ouf ! on va pouvoir continuer à se tromper (dans les deux sens) impunément ! 
Voilà qui ne facilite pas la tâche des maîtres qui ont des dictées à corriger.


----------



## Outsider

geve said:
			
		

> Quand à l'accent circonflexe, c’est vrai, il ne change rien à la façon de prononcer un mot, et c’est toujours une joie de l’ expliquer à des apprenants qui peinent déjà à placer les accents aigus et graves...


Je croyais que les voyelles avec accent circomflexe étaient longues dans le français belge...


----------



## geve

ça, je ne sais pas... 
dans le cadre de la réforme, il s'agit des accents circonflexes placés sur les lettres I et U (cout, paraitre - c'est vrai que ça a l'air très laid sans accent...)


----------



## Apus

Outsider said:
			
		

> Je croyais que les voyelles avec accent circomflexe étaient longues dans le français belge...



En français français aussi. Prononcez-vous étre à la fenétre ?


----------



## Outsider

J'ai dit "voyelles longues", pas "voyelles fermées".


----------



## Apus

Je crois que l'on s'est mal compris, Outsider. J'ai bien voulu dire que le ê est une voyelle longue en français "français" normal, sauf celui de la télévision ou' l'on ne fait plus de différence entre é-ê et o-ô.

[...]


----------



## Outsider

J'ai appris à prononcer ê comme è, pas comme é. Et j'ai lu en plusieurs sources que le français actuel (de France) ne distingue pas les voyelles longues des voyelles courtes, c'est à dire, que ê et è, î et i, etc., se prononcent de la même façon. Est-ce que ce n'est pas vrai ?

[...]


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ignorais totalement qu'il y eût des voyelles longues et des voyelles courtes en français... 
Pour moi, il s'agit davantage d'ouverture (du moins pour ce qui est du ê-ë / è). Pour î / i, je n'entrevois aucune différence.

Par exemple : Noël => très grande ouverture de la bouche.
Voyelle => ouverture moyenne
fête => très grande ouverture de la bouche
énoncé => bouche quasi fermée


----------



## Outsider

Selon ce que j'ai entendu, il y avait des voyelles longues en français ancien. Ce sont elles qu'on a marqué avec l'accent circomflexe. Si vous notez, il correspond d'habitude à l'élision d'une ou de plusieurs consonnes (_évesque --> évêque, hospital --> hôpital_). Or, l'élision allongeait la voyelle qui précédait la consonne effacée.


----------



## OlivierG

Je confirme qu'il n'existe plus de notion de voyelle courte et longue en Français moderne (tout au moins en Français "standard"). C'est d'ailleurs une notion que j'ai du mal à comprendre lorsque quelqu'un m'explique la phonétique de l'Allemand.
En Français, la phonétique distingue simplement deux "é/è": le "é" de "ses" et le "è" de "seize", sans compté le "è" nasalisé de "vin".
Il y a peut-être une différence entre les "è" de "fête" et de "nette", mais personnellement, je n'en fais pas.


----------



## gjuan6

Bonjour,
exactement, de quoi s´agit cette réforme de l´orthographie française? Il me semble que c´est à propos des accents circonflexes entre d´autres. Où pourrais-je me renseigner?
 Merci d´avance.


----------



## itka

Je viens de découvrir dans un autre fil qu'il existe un "nouveau code de l'orthographe".(ben oui, on ne me l'avait pas dit ...!) 
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet animal-là ? Depuis quand ?  qui ? où ? 

Et : qu'est-ce que ça change ? Vous en êtes contents, vous ? 
(Moi, veux pas l'savoir, suis trop vieille pour changer, scrogneugneu )


----------



## CapnPrep

Vous parlez des « rectifications » de 1990 ? Allez voir ce site :
http://www.orthographe-recommandee.info/


----------



## tie-break

Il y a beaucoup de changements, surtout pour ce qui concerne les accents. Je pense qu'il ne sera pas facile, surtout pour les francophones, de remplacer certaines "habitudes d'orthographe" après un tas d'année passée à écrire un mot de la même façon.
Pensez-vous que les Français vont-ils prendre ce nouveau code au serieux où bien il ne restera que de propositions abandonnées?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Les nouveaux codes ne remplacent pas brutalement les anciens : ce qui était correct reste accepté, mais les réformes enterinent de nouvelles graphies plus conformes à l'usage. Il n'y a donc pas de problème d'adaptation...


----------



## CapnPrep

Dites plutôt : Il n'y a pas d'adaptation du tout. La grande majorité des Français ne savent pas que ces « nouveaux » codes existent (ça fait quand même une quinzaine d'années !) et de ceux qui le savent, très peu se sont mis à écrire "_ognon_" et "_trois-mille-deux-cent-cinquante-quatre_"…


----------



## tie-break

Et encore moins, je crois, se sont mis à écrire  cout,entrainer,paraitre sans accent circonflexe!


----------



## Francois114

Il faut dire qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de pays où l'Etat joue un tel rôle... En ce qui concerne la "réforme" de 1990, précisons que son esprit est d'introduire des *tolérances* et non d'instituer "une nouvelle orthographe". On peut donc continuer d'écrire comme avant et d'enseigner que _coût_ porte un accent circonflexe mais on ne doit plus sanctionner quelqu'un qui l'a oublié ou qui l'ignore. Cette approche peut être ambiguë mais je suis assez d'accord avec elle, surtout dans un pays où on est toujours enclin à croire que c'est la loi qui doit s'occuper de ces choses.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Et c'est bien pour cela que l'Académie ne cherche pas à imposer brutalement les nouvelles graphies! Elle dit simplement, en substance : on recommande plutôt cette nouvelle orthographe, pour telle et telle raison - on peut être d'accord ou pas avec les motifs invoqués, mais rien n'est injustifié - mais si vous continuez à écrire selon les anciennes normes, cela reste correct.

Quelles que soient les raisons objectives pour lesquelles on devrait garder ou abandonner l'accent circonflexe dans "coût" ou "disparaître", il faut reconnaître que ce genre de débat montre surtout à quel point notre rapport à la langue est affectif, combien il y a de passion - ou simplement d'attachement presque sentimental - derrière toutes les raisons. Les formes compliquées apprises à l'école, les tirets inattendus, les accents, ces lettres  devenues presques ornementatives, et que nous ne prononçons plus, forment partie d'un paysage linguistique de l'enfance qu'il nous est toujours pénible d'effacer, d'autant que ces règles, nous les avons apprises, à l'époque, avec l'idée rassurante que "c'est comme ça", et qu'en apprenant bien sa leçon on domine quelque chose d'aussi essentiel que l'expression de soi. 

Evidemment, ces lettres superflues ont AUSSI une fonction de discrimination entre les homophones, par exemple, évidemment elles peuvent avoir une fonction phonologique, évidemment elles portent une mémoire étymologique qui nous rend plus évident, lorsque nous en connaissons le secret, l'origine d'un mot, la famille de sens à laquelle il se rattache, etc. Mais je persiste à croire qu'au fond, bien au-delà de tous ces arguments justes, l'attachement à une règle apprise, rassurante comme la loi, le goût simplement esthétique pour ces arabesques graphiques ont pour nous une importance cruciale. Et les professeurs de français, pour qui l'intelligence de la langue - c'est-à-dire aussi son évolution, l'évolution de ses normes - devrait être si importante, rechignent malgré eux à voir le français changer, se mouler sur l'usage, parfois inventif, parfois idiot, mais qui n'est jamais sans raisons et qui finit toujours par l'emporter...


----------



## delphine1

Jamais entendu parler de ce code d'orthographe... pourtant, j'ai appris à lire et à écrire après 1990... et mes professeurs considéraient cela comme une faute d'orthographe si l'on écrivait "ognon" à la place d' "oignon" (idem pour les accents circonflexes d'ailleurs). 
Je me demande bien à quoi cela sert de donner des nouvelles règles si on ne les apprend pas aux enfants pendant qu'ils sont à l'école... comment voulez-vous que les gens les mettent en pratique ?! D'ailleurs, connaissez-vous quelqu'un qui les utilise ces fameuses règles ?
Enfin, j'aurais appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !! (mais je crois quand même que je vais continuer à écrire "oignon" !!)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Pour qui aurait la patience de le lire... voilà le rapport du *Cahiers de l'Observatoire des pratiques linguistiques. *Aller à *Études et recherches *(à gauche)et ensuite à
Les rectifications orthographiques de 1990 : analyses des pratiques réelles sur le site du gouvernement français.

http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/

Au revoir


----------



## HecateTs

Qui dit euphonie dit toujours tirets ?

Mmmm ça me perturbe un peu. Notamment la disparition de tirets pour des mots comme "week-end" "tic-tac" et "porte-monnaie" (portemonnaie ne vous choque-t-il pas vous ???)
Le deplacement du trema me chagrine un peu : j'ai eu du mal à l'apprendre petite !
La suppresion du ^ me gène : sur et sûr n'ont pas le même sens ! Pareil pour tache et tâche. Ca m'a un peu plus étonnée.

Je pense que je vais rester arrièrée et continuer d'utiliser les bonnes vieilles règles de français pré-1990.

PS : Moi aussi j'ai appris mon français écrit après 1990 mais je pense que le fait est que nos professeur nous apprenaient leur français. En tant que professeur ça ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit d'apprendre "ognon" à mes éleves... même si le bulletin officiel le conseillait ! ^__^


----------



## tie-break

La suppression de l'accent circonflexe n'est pas absolue, on le mantient en cas d'ambiguité.
Donc, des mot comme sûr, dû, mûr, jeûne etc. le conserveront encore, justement pour ne pas créer de confusion.


----------



## Rpkx

Bonjour,

Le français étant encore une langue vivante, je ne suis pas contre les simplifications de "Laure Tograff", pour suivre l'usage. Mais je constate que la réforme ne passe pas, donc je continue à écrire comme on me l'a appris dans les années cinquante.
Je me réjouis simplement de savoir que si, par malheur, j'oublie un chapeau sur cout ou dégout, ce n'est plus une "phôte".

@+


----------



## nabiru.sama

On ne dit plus je ruisselle, mais je ruissèle. je rappelle ne change pas.
On ne dit plus je connaît. mais je connait.
En connaissez-vous d'autres ?


----------



## Anne345

nabiru.sama said:


> On ne dit plus il connaît. mais il connait.


on écrit toujours _je connais_


----------



## itka

Mais on garde le droit d'écrire comme on l'a toujours fait aussi.
Ce serait très difficile pour moi de penser à modifier les mots que j'ai écrits toute ma vie avec cette orthographe !


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Mais on garde le droit d'écrire comme on l'a toujours fait aussi.


C'est vrai du moins pour les adultes. Les enfants apprennent la nouvelle orthographe.
Les correcteurs orthographiques des logiciels de traitement de texte et autres tiennent compte de la réforme. C'est parfois énervant lorsque, comme Itka, on a pris des habitudes et qu'on est sûr(e) de ne pas faire de faute... tout ça pour un simple accent circonflexe !


----------



## nabiru.sama

oui merci. Je pense que le droit d'écrire avec les deux orthographes ne se prolonge pas indéfiniment car nous sommes dans une période de transition entre les deux orthographes.


----------



## itka

IMHO, ça va durer longtemps ! 
D'autant plus qu'en France, nombre de professeurs ne savent pas que cette réforme existe et que ceux qui le savent ne l'appliquent pour ainsi dire pas ! On estime à 5 % le nombre des enseignants qui en tiennent compte !


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, la nouvelle orthographe est certes acceptée mais pas enseignée du tout… Ce n'est donc effectivement pas demain la veille !


----------



## Jocaste

Nanon said:


> C'est vrai du moins pour les adultes. Les enfants apprennent la nouvelle orthographe.


Je suis née en 1987 ... et j'ai toujours écrit _il connaît_ 
(et à 3 ans, étais pas encore très douée avec un stylo, mais plutôt un pinceau )


----------



## itka

J'ai eu aussi l'exemple de mon fils (même âge) qui n'a jamais entendu parler de cette réforme et écrit... comme moi.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Le jour où la rectification de l'orthographe a été officiellement acceptée, j'ai bondi de joie. Pas jeune pourtant, la môme !

Pourquoi préférer la complication, les situations illogiques, à la simplicité ? Seulement par habitude, pour maintenir une tradition que la prononciation ne justifie plus ? Pouquoi au futur devrait-on préférer "je préférerai" à "je préfèrerai", si la deuxième forme est celle qui suit logiquement la prononciation ?

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi, après des siècles d'évolution, de rectifications orthographiques, d'adaptations à la prononciation, la langue française devrait (au XXIe siècle !!!) s'enkyloser. Je touve même ça honteux, un crime presque... 

Comme dit Karine, si on avait toujours fait ça on parlerait comme Rabelais... ou pire, on parlerait français... et on l'écrirait en latin !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Maître Capello

Gévy said:


> Pourquoi préférer la complication, les situations illogiques, à la simplicité ? Seulement par habitude, pour maintenir une tradition que la prononciation ne justifie plus ? Pouquoi au futur devrait-on préférer "je préférerai" à "je préfèrerai", si la deuxième forme est celle qui suit logiquement la prononciation ?


Ce n'est pas une question de complication, ni de tradition, ni même de préférence ; c'est avant tout une question d'habitude et  de difficulté à changer quelque chose que l'on fait depuis fort longtemps… C'est peut-être facile pour toi, mais changer sa façon d'écrire – et donc de lire ! – quand on a une mémoire photographique comme la mienne, c'est très difficile !

Quant à la logique, la nouvelle orthographe ne l'est pas toujours non plus ! 


> Comme dit Karine, si on avait toujours fait ça on parlerait comme Rabelais... ou pire, on parlerait français... et on l'écrirait en latin !


On parleroit françois !


----------



## geostan

Si je peux ajouter un petit mot.

Ici au Canada on a toujours été bousculé entre les systèmes britannique et américain. Je suis certain que les Français admettront que l'orthographe anglaise est on ne peut plus illogique. Alors, quand j'étais à l'école élémentaire, on écrivait toujours "colour," suivant l'exemple des Anglais. Après tout, nous faisions toujours partie de l'empire Britannique.

Puis, je ne suis plus certain quand cela est arrivé, dans les années soixante-dix, je crois, l'orthographe usuelle du mot était celle des Américains. Même les dictionnaires semblaient lui donner préférence tout en admettant que l'autre n'était pas fautive.

Puis sont venues les années quatre-vingt-dix, et tout à coup, la préférence a change de nouveau. Pourquoi? je ne saurais l'expliquer.  Pendant tout ce temps, j'avais continué à écrire "colour."

Or, je n'oserais suggérer que la même chose va se passer en français. Mais je peux dire ceci: il m'est clair que les autorités qui ont réhabilité l'orthographe française croient qu'il serait injuste d'insister sur le noveau système tant que ceux qui ont employé et qui continent à employer l'autre système seraient en vie. 

Cela suffit pour que je continue à suivre l'ancien système. Si d'autres de mon âge peuvent s'adapter à l'autre, tant mieux pour eux. Mais j'ai la mémoire plutot visuelle, et je ne pourrais pas m'empêcher de reculer devant une forme comme "évènement ou préfèrerais."

Voilà. Je n'ai plus rien à dire là-dessus.

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

Oui, il est difficile de changer ses habitudes, Maître Capello. Ayant des habitudes, moi aussi, je comprends cela mais, si l'on fait une réforme, il est inévitable qu'elle tombe sur une génération à qui elle ne plaît pas trop...
Je ne sais pas vraiment quels sont les grands points de cette réforme mais, si elle portait sur les géminées (qui ne sont pertinentes que dans de rares cas, je trouverais cela plutôt bien).


----------



## itka

Vous trouverez ici les détails de la réforme.
Une réforme n'est pas faite pour être appliquée immédiatement.
Je suis bien sûre que ceux qui l'ont voulue ne comptaient pas qu'elle soit appliquée par tous avant la disparition des derniers "dinosaures" qui ont appris à lire et à écrire avant ! C'est bien pour ça qu'ils ont laissé les deux orthographes...


> si on avait toujours fait ça on parlerait comme Rabelais... ou pire, on parlerait français... et on l'écrirait en latin !


Si on acceptait de voir l'écriture pour ce qu'elle est, c'est-à-dire une représentation, une image d'une langue et non la langue elle-même, ce ne serait pas gênant... Les Chinois ont la même langue écrite (ce qui leur permet entre autres de se comprendre d'un bout à l'autre de leur pays sans problème) tandis que leurs langues orales évoluent à leur gré... est-ce si dramatique ?

La langue, c'est la langue *parlée*. C'est elle qui évolue, à son rythme, selon ses propres lois... et qui fait que nous ne _parlons_ plus latin...

Le code écrit peut être modifié, modernisé pour ressembler davantage à la langue (orale) ou pas... C'est une autre question.
Le conserver immuable entraîne des soucis orthographiques pour les enfants et les "apprenants" en général. Tôt ou tard, l'écart concernerait aussi la grammaire et finalement, on devrait apprendre deux codes : un écrit et un oral.
Le réformer entraîne aussi de nombreuses difficultés : quand faudrait-il le faire ? Tous les...20 ans ? 50 ans ? 100 ans ? (je vous rappelle que les différentes évolutions ne se font pas à vitesse constante !)
Il faudrait alors accepter que les écrits antérieurs ne soient plus lisibles que par une population de spécialistes... ou plutôt *des* populations de spécialistes : ceux de la "première époque" ceux de la "deuxième époque"...etc... sans compter les latinistes !
Adieu Rabelais, Victor Hugo mais aussi les auteurs d'aujourd'hui ... Essayez donc de lire du français en orthographe "fonétik"  !
Je ne m'étends pas davantage sur les pertes proprement linguistiques occasionnées par ces réformes (morphologie, création lexicale, etc...)

"Mais alors, Mère-Grand, quelle est la bonne solution ?
- Ne vous en faites pas, mes enfants ! Bientôt vous parlerez tous anglais ...et vous l'écrirez aussi !"


----------



## bloomiegirl

Je ne faisais pas attention en 1990... 

Qu'est-ce qu'on pense de la réforme orthographique de 1990? Ou plutôt, est-ce qu'on suit les nouvelles règles?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## CapnPrep

bloomiegirl said:


> Ou plutôt, est-ce qu'on suit les nouvelles règles?


En un mot : non. En tous cas, en France. Voici un passage de Picoche & Marchello-Nizia (1998) :


> […] l'impact sur l'usage réel a été presque nul et les promoteurs de la réforme doivent se battre pour qu'elle ne rejoigne pas l'arrêté de 1901 dans les oubliettes de la routine et de l'incompétence. À la différence de l'allemand, du norvégien, du russe, du portugais qui, sans nuire à leur prestige de langues de culture, ont réussi à réformer leur orthographe, mais à la ressemblance de l'anglais qui n'y est jamais parvenu, le français n'est pas encore sorti d'un immobilisme séculaire.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Etant professeur, je regrette également qu'elles ne soient pas appliquées... Elles sont incontestablement un pas dans la bonne direction. En matière de langue, les Français sont frileux, conservateurs et ne comprennent pas que certaines nouvelles choses pourraient apporter une nouvelle vie à leur langue...
Donc je vous confirme qu'aucun effort sérieux n'a été entrepris par les autorités pour faire appliquer cette réforme...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Bloomiegirl et bienvenue sur le FS !

En cherchant dans ce forum, tu trouveras d'autres discussions qui tournent autour de la "nouvelle orthographe" qui est effectivement peu appliquée et très peu connue en France. Je ne suis toujours pas certaine qu'elle soit enseignée de manière universelle en France et elle n'a jamais été diffusée auprès de la population qui n'était plus en âge d'être scolarisée. Même certains éditeurs de livres semblent l'ignorer... Moi-même, j'ai beaucoup appris depuis que je fréquente ce site 
De mémoire, on a déjà parlé de l'orthographe, de l'accentuation des majuscule et des accents en général.


----------



## Jean1985

Actuellement, il est permis d'utiliser les deux orthographes. Je trouve que ce n'est pas si mal : avec deux orthographes acceptées, on fait moins de fautes


----------



## Deirdanna

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cette réforme avant aujourd'hui. Je trouve personnellement que tout ce qui concerne la féminisation des mots est démagogique et sans intérêt. Certains de ces "nouveaux mots" sont utilisés, mais rarement dans le langage courant et même à l'écrit, les anciens mots sont parfaitement compris et considérés comme corrects.
Pour ce qui est des accents circonflexes, je ne comprend pas le sens de cette réforme. La langue française essaierait-elle de s'adapter aux fautes d'orthographe? Les accents circonflexes (qui signifient qu'il y avait auparavant, en ancien français, un s avant la voyelle concernée hôtel->hostel, ...) sont pourtant en excellent moyen de comprendre la présence de ces s dans les mots dérivés mais aussi de trouver des parallèles avec les langues étrangères également dérivées du latin.
Soit dit en passant j'aurais moi aussi aimé que mes professeurs appliquent cette réforme... J'aurais sans doute eu moins de mal à apprendre l'orthographe.


----------



## maarten-martin

Bonjour les amis,

Serait-il envisageable de débattre d'un vrai plan de réforme de l'orthographe, cohérent et construit, qui ne serait pas une chasse approximative aux "difficultés" supposées ou une collection sans queue ni tête de "simplifications"? Il faudrait commencer par admettre que l'orthographe continuera à nécessiter un apprentissage, parce que c'est la langue, l'écriture et que ça ne tombe pas tout rôti dans le bec.

Personnellement, je trouve les réformettes dont on nous a gratifiés jusqu'à présent regrettables, dénuées de courage et marquées au coin de l'inculture - des velléités vaseuses et démagogiques soi-disant destinées à améliorer le niveau moyen et aboutissant seulement à la "double graphie tolérée" et à de vagues tentatives de déstabilisation du "h" aspiré et de l'accent circonflexe.

Désolé de la véhémence du ton, mais je m'adresse avec sincérité à des gens avec qui j'ai en commun l'amour de la langue, même si on n'est pas du même avis.

Cordialement,


----------



## Fred_C

Bonsoir.
Il y a quelques années, j'avais fait une recherche systématique informatisée sur les accents en français, dans le but d'en clarifier l'usage pour les étrangers, en leur donnant des règles qui ne soient pas trop basées sur la prononciation, puisqu'ils l'ignorent a priori, de toutes façons.
Selon les petits résultats que j'avais obtenus, il apparaît que l'orthographe* "événement" *avec deux accents aigus *n'est pas* une exception, mais qu'elle répond plutôt à la norme.

Ma petite recherche avait conduit à montrer que :
*1:* Quand un E se trouve suivi de deux consonnes, il ne prend absolument jamais d'accent.(rien de bien nouveau, jusque là) et se prononce toujours comme [ε].
*2: *Quand un E se trouve à la fin d'une syllabe, sa prononciation est toujours réduite à un schwa s'il ne porte pas d'accent, jamais s'il en porte un.

J'avais ensuite essayé de trouver une règle permettant de choisir entre un accent grave ou aigu, si l'on sait que la prononciation du E n'est pas un schwa.

*3:* Des statistiques ont montré que l'accent est *absolument toujours* grave si la syllabe qui suit se termine par un E-schwa sans accent et *que cette syllabe qui suit est la dernière du mot*. (c'est le cas des mots comme "élève" ou "arène".)

Dans les autres cas l'accent est très souvent aigu.
*4: *l l'est *absolument toujours*, si la syllabe qui suit ne se termine pas par un E-schwa sans accent (cas des mots comme *é*lectrique*, é*radiquer*, *r*é*sine),
*5:* Il est aussi très souvent aigu (_et c'est là qu'est le paradoxe_) si la syllabe qui suit se termine par un E sans accent, *mais qu'elle n'est pas la dernière syllabe du mot.*
Il y a davantage de mots qui suivent cette règle (comme "événement" que de mots qui ne la suivent pas., comme "règlement")
Parmi les mots qui ne la suivent pas, une grande majorité est issue de dérivations : (Par exemple : règlement prend un accent grave, parce que c'est un mot qui dérive de règle, qui suit la règle numéro 3.)
Or le mot "événement" ne dérive pas du mot "évène", qui n'existe pas.

---------------
Note : Il existe un autre usage de l'accent grave : sur un E précédant un S final. Il sert à indiquer que le mot n'est pas le pluriel d'un mot qui se terminerait par un E accent aigu.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> Parmi les mots qui ne la suivent pas, une grande majorité est issue de dérivations : (Par exemple : règlement prend un accent grave, parce que c'est un mot qui dérive de règle, qui suit la règle numéro 3.)


Et _réglementaire_, _réglementer_, _réglementation_ prennent un accent aigu parce que…


> Or le mot "événement" ne dérive pas du mot "évène", qui n'existe pas.


Et le mot _avènement_ dérive du mot…


> Selon les petits résultats que j'avais obtenus, il apparaît que l'orthographe* "événement" *avec deux accents aigus *n'est pas* une exception, mais qu'elle répond plutôt à la norme.


Évidemment, tout mot bien orthographié (c.-à-d. comme dans le dictionnaire) répond à la norme. Il s'agit de savoir si la norme est régulière. Il est clair que votre observation *5* n'a pas du tout le même statut que vos *1*–*4*, alors pourquoi ne pas essayer de l'éliminer en rationalisant l'orthographe de cette classe de mots ?



maarten-martin said:


> Ne confondons pas "e muet" et "e ellidé":


Je ne vois aucune utilité à les distinguer dans la formulation des principes orthographiques.


----------



## Aoyama

> _réglementaire_, _réglementer_, _réglementation_ prennent un accent aigu parce que…


non, tous ces mots devraient prendre un accent grave, selon la _règle_ :
*e[consonne]e *, le premier e prend un _accent aigu_ ou _un accent circonflexe_ (les deux se prononçant de la même façon), _jamais d'accent aigu _(même si cette règle a longtemps été bafouée, elle a été réhabilitée il y a une vingtaine d'année). C'est un problème avant tout de _phonétique_ , mais il est vrai aussi que la différence entre é et è se perd.
Quelques exemples : probl*è*me, pi*è*ge, premi*è*re,p*è*le (de peler, différend d'appeler, où les deux L jouent le rôle d'un accent grave) etc.
Pour règle, gl équivaut à UNE consonne.
On a aussi fête, tête, où l'accent grave est un accent étymologique (remplaçant généralement un s).
La règle 





> Quand un E se trouve suivi de deux consonnes, il ne prend absolument jamais d'accent.(rien de bien nouveau, jusque-là) et se prononce toujours comme [ε].


 n'est valable que pour* l,r,s,t *, ces lettres doublées se prononçant comme è [ε].
Par exemple pelle mais pèle, serre mais père, jette mais pète ; avec s seul esse est possible.
Pour emme, exception avec femme (e = a), ainsi que enne dans solennel, etc.


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> Et _réglementaire_, _réglementer_, _réglementation_ prennent un accent aigu parce que…



Capn, ces mots font en effet partie de ceux dont l'orthographe a été rectifiée. Mais bon, j'écris encore (parce que je trouve plus esthétique de voir les 2 accents dans le même sens)  événement. Dont ce fil a quelque peu dévié. 

Pour ceux et celles qui ont le temps et l'envie de tout apprendre à ce sujet, la BDL comprend 26 articles qui traitent des *rectifications de l'orthographe*.

Et même une section *FAQ*

PS : Je souligne au passage que le correcteur Antidote offre les options : _imposer la graphie rectifiée / imposer la graphie traditionnelle / accepter les deux graphies.  _
J'ai choisi la dernière.


----------



## Aoyama

Les accents sont quelque part les _yeux_ des mots, et la graphie (l'orthographe) est un habit de la langue (habit / habitude). Les habits, on en change, mais l'oeil (le nôtre) _s'habitue_ à ces graphies. Professeure, auteure, choquent certains. On ne pourrait pas écrire en français "foto" ...
Pour év*è*nement, c'est vrai que les deux accents opposés sont inhabituels, mais bon, et él*è*ve alors ...?


----------



## Maître Capello

Fred_C said:


> *1:* Quand un E se trouve suivi de deux consonnes, il ne prend absolument jamais d'accent.(rien de bien nouveau, jusque là) et se prononce toujours comme [ε].





Aoyama said:


> La règle  n'est valable que pour* l,r,s,t *, ces lettres doublées se prononçant comme è [ε].


Non, pas « toujours » ! Il se prononce parfois [ə] comme dans _ressembler, ressac, interpeller_…

Mais pour revenir à nos moutons, j'abonde dans le sens de CP : employer la nouvelle orthographe ou l'ancienne importe peu tant qu'on reste cohérent au sein d'un même ouvrage.


----------



## Fred_C

Aoyama said:


> non, tous ces mots devraient prendre un accent grave, selon la règle :
> e[consonne]e , le premier e prend un accent aigu ou un accent circonflexe (les deux se prononçant de la même façon), jamais d'accent aigu (même si cette règle a longtemps été bafouée, elle a été réhabilitée il y a une vingtaine d'année). C'est un problème avant tout de phonétique ,


Bonjour,
Oui, mais ce que je vous dis, c'est que cette règle a davantage d'exceptions que de mots qui la suivent si le E non accentué ne se trouve pas dans la dernière syllabe du mot. C'est ce que je dis dans le point 5 de mes résultats.

_(Ces résultats n'ont absolument rien d'ambitieux : Ce point 5 est la seule nouveauté par rapport à ce que tout le monde sait déjà....)_



CapnPrep said:


> Et réglementaire, réglementer, réglementation prennent un accent aigu parce que…
> Et le mot avènement dérive du mot


Je connais bien ces exceptions. J'en avais dressé la liste exhaustive..
Je ne prétends pas les expliquer, je dis que si on énonce la règle comme je l'ai fait, alors cette liste d'exceptions est (relativement) courte (mais elle comporte tout de même plusieurs centaines de mots)



Aoyama said:


> n'est valable que pour l,r,s,t , ces lettres doublées se prononçant comme è [ε].
> Par exemple pelle mais pèle, serre mais père, jette mais pète ; avec s seul esse est possible.


Je ne comprends pas :
En quoi ceci contredit-il ce que je dis, à savoir :
"Quand un E se trouve suivi de deux consonnes, il ne prend absolument jamais d'accent.(rien de bien nouveau, jusque-là) et se prononce toujours comme [ε](*)."
(Je n'ai pas parlé de deux consonnes identiques, simplement de deux consonnes. Et je dis que lorsqu'un E est suivi de deux consonnes (comme dans Pelle ou él*ect*rique, il ne prend jamais d'accent, et se prononce toujours [ε](*), (aux exceptions près qui sont très très peu nombreuses pour ce cas. [On n'a pas la place de poster des messages de trois pages.])
------------------
(*) Veuillez pardonner une erreur : Je voulais dire [ε] ou [e]. Le but de cette petite étude était de ne pas distinguer ces deux sons, pour fournir une règle permettant de choisir entre é et è sans se baser sur la phonétique, que les étrangers ignorent _a priori_. Mais la distinction entre [ε]/[e] et le schwa est nécessaire.


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Évidemment, tout mot bien orthographié (c.-à-d. comme dans le dictionnaire) répond à la norme. Il s'agit de savoir si la norme est régulière. Il est clair que votre observation *5* n'a pas du tout le même statut que vos *1*–*4*, alors pourquoi ne pas essayer de l'éliminer en rationalisant l'orthographe de cette classe de mots ?


 C'est une bonne remarque.
C'est ce qu'a fait la réforme de l'orthographe des années 90 (que personne n'a guère suivi), qui a conduit à la règle énoncée par Aoyama :
La séquence "e(accentué)[consonne]e(sans accent)" s'écrit avec un accent grave.
Je dis simplement que l'application stricte de cette règle dans tous les cas a conduit à modifier l'orthographe de davantage de mots ("événement", "céleri", "réglementation") que si on avait remarqué ce que je dis dans le point 5, et énoncé la règle en conséquence.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Les accents sont quelque part les _yeux_ des mots, et la graphie (l'orthographe) est un habit de la langue (habit / habitude). Les habits, on en change, mais l'oeil (le nôtre) _s'habitue_ à ces graphies. Professeure, auteure, choquent certains. On ne pourrait pas écrire en français "foto" ...
> Pour év*è*nement, c'est vrai que les deux accents opposés sont inhabituels, mais bon, et él*è*ve alors ...?


  Mais _élève_, on l'a appris ainsi.  Pas _événement_.  Or comme dans le deuxième cas les 2 graphies sont acceptées et encore au dictionnaire... il n'en faut pas plus pour me convaincre.

Il est évident que je n'utiliserais pas deux graphies différentes d'un même mot, dans un texte dit.  
Mais je ne veux pas que le correcteur me demande à tout coup si je veux changer... ce qu'il ferait si je choisissais l'option « orthographe rectifiée » et que par malheur j'écris réglementation/événement.  Et vice versa si je choisissais « orthographe traditionnelle » et que j'écrivais - quoique je n'aie pas souvent à l'écrire - taliatelle sans g. 

Et si nous passions à un autre fil? Moi, j'en ai bien envie.


----------



## Aoyama

Quand même, un mot sur "céleri" (qui est une bonne remarque), on devrait bien l'écrire "cèleri" puisqu'il se prononce comme ... "sellerie". Mais bon ...
Comme tous les maîtres l'orthographe a ses tics et ses tyrannies .


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, l'orthographe de ce mot a été rectifiée en 1990. Est-ce qu'on doit mentionner tous les mots de la liste ici ? Il y en a 289. (Je parle uniquement de la nouvelle régle du _è_.)


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour,

Quand une réforme de l'orthographe a eu lieu, est-on obligé de s'y conformer ou peut-on continuer à écrire comme on en avait l'habitude jusque là – naturellement selon les règles en vigueur avant la dite réforme ?

Avoir recours (en orthographe ou dans l'application d'une règle de grammaire) à un archaïsme, est-ce forcément commettre une faute ?

Merci.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Anikam.

Il serait très exagéré de parler d'archaïsme au sujet de quelqu'un qui ne ferait que continuer d'écrire comme il l'avait appris, soit à l'école, soit de ses parents, soit de ses grands parents. Si un correcteur compte une faute, c'est soit qu'il applique des consignes, soit qu'il exige de l'élève qu'il applique la réforme en question. Dans le cadre d'un examen, hé bien je ne sais pas.

On ne parlerait d'archaïsme que si la personne s'évertue à utiliser de très anciennes orthographes ou à appliquer des règles qui n'ont plus cours depuis des siècles. Si l'on est un élève, c'est chercher le fouet pour se faire battre, et c'est à coup sûr exaspérer le correcteur, à mon avis, des fois qu'on croyait l'amuser. Si l'on est majeur et vacciné, si l'on est un écrivain, quel autre risque prend-on que celui de passer pour un archaïsant ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Les rectifications orthographiques de 1990 vous causent des angoisses, Anikam ? Ne vous en faites pas : les graphies traditionnelles resteront admises aussi longtemps que ceux qui les emploient seront en vie. 

Ainsi, les graphies telles que _nénuphar_, _goûter_, _paraître_, _il cédera _et _des gratte-ciel _ne sont pas près d'être considérées comme des fautes, et encore moins des archaïsmes.


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit bien d'une *réforme* de l'orthographe, la nouvelle orthographe est obligatoire. S'il s'agit de *rectifications* (comme les rectifications orthographiques de 1990), elles ne sont que facultatives.


----------



## Anikam

Merci, Logospreference1, de votre réponse.

En fait, je demandais cela, d'une part, parce que je viens d'apprendre que d'après la réforme de 1990, on doit écrire désormais _soixante-et-onze_, et que cela me semble très bizarre de ne pas écrire _soixante et onze_ selon l'ancienne règle, et que j'ai très envie de continuer à l'écrire ainsi,

[…]

Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça, mais ça m'est revenu quand je me suis posé la question concernant _"soixante et onze"_ ou "_soixante-et-onze"_, en apprenant que la loi de 1990 "recommandait" : "_soixante-et-onze"_ (hou, quelle horreur ! Du moins, tel est mon ressenti, sans doute parce que j'ai tant tiré la langue jadis pour m'enfoncer cette règle – et d'autres ! – dans la tête que je n'ai pas envie de l'en effacer, et que j'ai donc décidé que _"soixante-et-onze"_ avec la préposition "et", et encore alourdi de traits d'union… C’ÉTAIT MOCHE !!!  "C'est _"et"_ *ou* les _traits d'union_, *pas les deux* !", me martelait ma chère vieille institutrice des années 50.

Sérieusement, suis-je "libre" (par rapport au respect que j'éprouve pour le bon français ; je ne veux pas l'écorcher !) d'écrire encore "*soixante et onze" *(sans traits d'union !) ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? (Je me suis peut-être exprimée de manière trop générale dans mon message précédent ou en posant ma question, sans donner d'exemples…)


----------



## Anikam

Ah, j'ai répondu et posté mon message (un peu long) avant d'avoir vu que j'avais d'autres réponses et d'avoir pu les lire !

Je vous remercie. Vous me rassurez un peu. Si je comprends bien, ce qu'on appelle la réforme de 1990 n'est qu'un ensemble de rectifications, et peut-être en est-il de même pour celle dont on a beaucoup parlé au début de l'année, et qui devrait être effective dans quelques mois…

En ce cas, je vais continuer à écrire comme je veux, moi (enfin, comme j'ai appris).

P.S. Je trouve que _"il paraît"_ est tellement plus joli que _"il parait"_…


----------



## Nicomon

Comme j'ai appris à écrire bien avant les rectifications de 1990, je suis moi aussi assez réticente.  
Je tiens à mon accent circonflexe et je ne céderai pas à écrire _c*è*dera, év*è*nement _et encore moins _nénufar.  _

Par contre, la règle





> « On met un trait d’union entre les éléments qui sont, l’un et l’autre, inférieurs à cent, sauf s’ils sont joints par et qui remplace alors le trait d’union. »


 n'est pas facile à retenir et appliquer sans fautes.  À mon avis, cette façon dorénavant « non fautive » de mettre des traits d'union partout dans les numéraux complexes élimine bien des hésitations.

Perso, je n'aime pas le son  _soixante-et-onze_  (_septante-un_ serait plus joli ) mais les traits d'union me laissent froide.
_Trente-et-un-mille-huit-cent-vingt-deux._.. ne me choque pas non plus.

Cela dit, *oui* - comme on vous l'a déjà confirmé - vous êtes tout à fait libre.
Pour plus d'info (lien vers la BDL - question 3, de 14) :  Doit-on adopter les graphies rectifiées?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Par contre, la règle [traditionnelle des traits d'union des les nombres] n'est pas facile à retenir et appliquer sans fautes.


Franchement, je ne vois pas trop ce que la règle traditionnelle a de compliqué à retenir : un trait d'union uniquement entre les dizaines et les unités s'il n'y a pas de _et_.



> À mon avis, cette façon dorénavant « non fautive » de mettre des traits d'union partout dans les numéraux complexes élimine bien des hésitations.


Sans parler du fait que je trouve tous ces traits d'union extrêmement moches et superflus, je trouve particulièrement absurde de vouloir mettre un trait d'union entre un déterminant et un substantif (p. ex. dans _un-million_). Voir d'ailleurs le fil Place du trait d'union dans les nombres.


----------



## Nicomon

Bienheureux ceux qui écrivent les numéraux du genre 2 474 631 sans faute et sans hésitation, avec les traits d'union aux bons endroits.   
Certains ont du mal à accorder les participes passés.  Moi,  c'est avec les chiffres en lettres que j'ai des problèmes.   

Alors, cette « tolérance » de traits d'union partout m'arrange. 

Je ne mettrais par contre pas de trait d'union entre le déterminant et  _million _ou  _milliard_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Bienheureux ceux qui écrivent les numéraux du genre 2 474 631 sans faute et sans hésitation, avec les traits d'union aux bons endroits.


À part les nombres inférieurs à _cent_ et les nombres ronds comme _cinq mille_, _dix milliards_ ou _six cent mille_, personne n'écrit les nombres en toutes lettres (hormis peut-être pour les dinosaures qui font encore des chèques ). Sérieusement, tu connais beaucoup de gens qui seraient susceptibles d'écrire en toutes lettres _deux millions quatre cent soixante-quatorze septante-quatre  mille six cent trente et un_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

À la dernière question, je réponds... non.  Ce doit être pour ça que j'ai dû mal à retenir la règle et (surtout) à l'appliquer comme il faut.  

Il m'arrive - pas souvent, mais tout de même - de devoir écrire un nombre en toutes lettres pour de la correspondance d'affaires, s'il est question d'une somme d'argent.
Comme cette demande assez récente :  





> Could you please write this out, in letters, in French?
> 
> *1 141 991,32 $*


 Bon oui, j'y arrive :  _Un million cent quarante et un mille neuf cent quatre-vingt-onze dollars et trente-deux cents. _
Mais c'est après deux corrections d'Antidote.  Rien à faire, j'ai pas le tour.


----------

